
Twins learn of teen brother's death on Facebook - aj
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10449545-71.html?part=rss&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
dalke
Were there ever newspaper articles with similar headlines, replacing
"Facebook" for "telephone" or "telegraph"?

